# Building a new viv



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm planning on building this and thought I'd post on here my progress. Been planning it for a few weeks now and the design has evolved a little from my initial idea as today I went and bought the wood and had it cut to size! Cost so far £196



































Planning to start putting it together next weekend, then get the glass during the week sometime. Will keep updating with new pics as I go.

Just for an idea of size the white rectangle in the sketchup represents me.
The top two vivs are 6'l x 2'd x 2.5'h and the bottom one is roughly 3x2x2


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

It took you 4 minutes to make the thread? :lol2:









Looking good.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

What have I let myself in for!


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Your angles are out 

Looks good. Wish I had my own place, I'd do something similar if I did.


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> What have I let myself in for!


:2wallbang::blowup: Not necesarily in that order!:lol2:


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

The big build starts tomorrow. Think I've got everything now apart from glass runners and the glass (probably forgotten something though). Will update tomorrow with the total cost so far and piccies of the build.


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

well its worth the effort of making your own, mine's been up and running 2 weeks now. Only took a day to put together, that included cutting wood to size. 2 vivs both 36x18. here's a pic

bit large sorry.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

It's very satisfying making your own vivs, I've made both our stacks

This once in a nearly finish state 









And this one in use


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

im in the middle of making my own viv. I got my wood from a second hand wardrobe so it hardly cost anything. How much did your glass cost you where did you get the runners and did you think about using perspex. It seems cheaper and i could cut it myself. Ne 1 else used perspex/acrylic instead of glass?


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

I have'nt got the glass and runners yet. Getting them this week. The build went really well yesterday and I'll be adding pics later today. I personally wouldn't use pserspex because it scratches quite easily.


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's the update, including pictures.
New costs total £41 and are made up of vents, iron on edging strip, handles for the cupboards, hinges for cupboards and no more nails. Total price so far £237.


The first two pieces are screwed together. A side and a plinth









The other side piece and the back are also fitted.









The opposite plinth is added









The top and bottom are added









A quick lie down for a rest









Repeat the process and you have two!









The cupboards and bottom viv begin to take shape









Cutting holes for vents









The end of a good day's work


----------



## Gill (Oct 8, 2008)

thats kick ass :no1:


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

That man doesnt look like hes got much room in that viv!!! The cats ok, but you need more floor space for the man!!!!!!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks great Mart, we should sell the next one


----------



## dark_shinobi (Oct 17, 2008)

*Question*

Just out of interest. What type of wood are you using to make the viv?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

B&Q's finest Contiboard.


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

its goood!


----------



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

Guy's thats looking great!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

What are you planning for putting in the 3 vivs?


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

looking good, love yours cats face in the 1st pic lol


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Good Job mate. Coming on very Nicely. The Arizona will love the new vivarium.

Scott


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

BallPythonUK said:


> Guy's thats looking great!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> What are you planning for putting in the 3 vivs?



The middle one will be split in the middle for now and will house my two BCCs. When they are larger then they will have one each, so its a long term plan.

The bottom one will be empty until I can decide what I want to go in there. I'm thinking of possibly hoggies


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Just thought I'd give you an update of how its going.

Not had a great deal of time to spend on the vivs but heres what I've done.

Firstly the vent covers, cupboard doors and edging strip were added (still need two vent covers for bottom viv but I haven't got any snakes to go in there yet anyway)









Then the glass runners were added










Since then I've put the ceramics in and the probes for the stat, thermometers and hygrometers. The glass has been ordered and should be ready on Monday and then I just need to add a divider in the middle of the middle viv and put a shelf in each of the cupboards.

What do you think?


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

looking really good now.

well done keep the pics coming


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

that looks pretty damn amazing


----------



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks great! did it take long to build?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

This looks ace well done !!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

This looks ace well done !!


----------



## Muzz (Aug 3, 2007)

nice  keep up the good work!


----------



## mofie86 (Oct 11, 2008)

**

very nice, great planning to!
wish i had the time and guts to make my own viv


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

iriechris said:


> Looks great! did it take long to build?



The main building took around 4 or 5 hours. Still finishing off little bits now.

Went to pick up the glass today and put in the divide for the middle viv. All I need noe are bulb guards and I think they're ready!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

really does look good. i excpect to see pics once there all moved in


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Fantastic mate!

A real inspiration to us all!:notworthy:


----------



## sidysm (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks awsome, can I check did you get the wood cut by B&Q or did you cut it yourself?

If B&Q cut it for you how is it, Did everything line up or did you need to adjust?


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

iajo said:


> im in the middle of making my own viv. I got my wood from a second hand wardrobe so it hardly cost anything. How much did your glass cost you where did you get the runners and did you think about using perspex. It seems cheaper and i could cut it myself. Ne 1 else used perspex/acrylic instead of glass?


go to ebay for the runners,in the reptile department there are runners on there for much cheaper than i have seen about 2 pounds something i think and door handles ect ect,appart from this u can get them in b.q ,and there is mesh there too and vents ect ect, i just made a 6 foot tall viv stack with 3 tanks in it, will post some pics when its finished totaly and the reps are in it. cant wait. i used and old wardrobe as a starting point.and cut the doors up to make extra wood planks that i needed....recycling made easy!!haha:lol2:


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

sidysm said:


> Looks awsome, can I check did you get the wood cut by B&Q or did you cut it yourself?
> 
> If B&Q cut it for you how is it, Did everything line up or did you need to adjust?


B&Q cut it for me. You just have to be careful when you tell them the measurements because they use a 3mm saw blade. Its not a problem if they are only making one cut in a piece of wood but if you want several cuts it may be a factor.


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Finally put the snakes in to their new home tonight!

Here is Hercules









and here is Athena









I know that they need more hides but they will be in before I go to bed tonight.

Final shot is how the whole thing looks now.


----------



## Andrew1112 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow that looks great. I am in the process of planning my new viv but yours will put mine to shame


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

A Damn fine job there , well planned out nd no expense spared , fantastic , wish i had the room for such a large stack , top job , well done:notworthy:


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks peeps!


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

whats the final estimated cost ???


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

madman2 said:


> whats the final estimated cost ???


To add to the £241 since my last price update there are glass runners at £30 and then the glass was £80 both from local glazers. A piece of wood as a divide was an offcut from B&Q and cost £2. Total is roughly £353


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

That is immense - was gonna start work on upgrading my viv stack - but that just puts my plans to shame lol.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where do you get the edging strip from?


----------

